# Immigration New Zealand Website Problems?



## cEw1978

Hi I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing difficulties with the Immigration New Zealand website, specifically the online EOI submissions? I am wanting to start my application but the site won't allow me to even access the online EOI page. Each time I try I get a "sorry that page cannot be displayed" page. 
The site suggests closing internet browser and retrying - I have it doesn't work. Or enabling cookies - I have still no joy. Finally it suggests that I may not be entitled for access! If this is the case how do I go about getting entitlement to access? 

I am not the most tech savvy (with a low patience threshold with these things!) so please start your sugestions at a basic level.

Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz

cEw1978 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing difficulties with the Immigration New Zealand website, specifically the online EOI submissions? I am wanting to start my application but the site won't allow me to even access the online EOI page. Each time I try I get a "sorry that page cannot be displayed" page.
> The site suggests closing internet browser and retrying - I have it doesn't work. Or enabling cookies - I have still no joy. Finally it suggests that I may not be entitled for access! If this is the case how do I go about getting entitlement to access?
> 
> I am not the most tech savvy (with a low patience threshold with these things!) so please start your sugestions at a basic level.
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
Just something you could try.....
Maybe upgrade your microsoft Internet explorer browser and try again. If that doesn't work you can revert back to your previous version by uninstalling then install google chrome and try that. May work ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Marz

Hey there,
Was online yesterday and it was working fine, if a bit slow.

If upgrading to the latest IE browser doesn't help, you can also try clearing your cookies and cache - go to IE tools/options, there should be buttons to clear private data.

Or you can download another browser like Mozilla Firefox.

Otherwise try again in a day, maybe the site is busy or under maintenance?


----------



## cEw1978

Thanks for the replys; I tried both suggetions with no joy so I re-registered and all is fine! I have now started my EOI application and am very excited


----------



## escapedtonz

Cool.
Good luck with it....and if you get stuck just ask the forum as there's always someone with good advice.
Cheers


----------

